# Fishing, Thursday night the 11th of June (pics)



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

I decided to grab a few dozen shrimp and 3 fresh ballyhoos and headed out to a spot here in South Florida. Couldn't get ANYTHING to hit the shrimp, but ended up with a nice keeper mutton snapper, caught it on fresh cut ballyhoo 

Here are the pictures 

































Nice way to kill 4 hours! 

Yeah I know the date is wrong, but I am camera illiterate, so I have no clue how to fix it! Sorry!!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

SH--That's what I'm talking about. Nice mutton there. 

If we ever get together to wet a line, I'll fix that camera date function for you. LOL


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

It was...I was surprised to see a keeper mutton pulled out of there, so was Johnny Law (FWC). But I am not complaining!!  And I would appreciate you fixing my camera date issue


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok, I give up. Which one is the mutton?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

SurfRat said:


> Ok, I give up. Which one is the mutton?


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

RuddeDogg said:


> Great work. Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job on the fish! Even better job on the Pringles though!opcorn:


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Great job on the fish! Even better job on the Pringles though!opcorn:


<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000200D5.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

if the light switch is in the off position how come it is so bright in your house? Do you need some electrical help too?


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

montylfl said:


> if the light switch is in the off position how come it is so bright in your house? Do you need some electrical help too?


That switch is for the outside light


----------

